# GRAPHIC PHOTOS**URGENT** Grossly Skinny Lab Mix in CT.



## Cassie Nova

WARNING: This thread may contain disturbing pictures if you'd prefer NOT to see a dog's ribs through its skin.



















http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8355581

#536
Lab mix
Size: Medium
Age: Adult
Gender: Female
ID: 


Notes: Approx. 4yrs.old...She currently weighs 21lbs and should be at least 30-35lbs..This sweet girl was abandoned in a room in an apartment with her friend #537.. There was no sign of food or water. They were locked inside this room for a least 4weeks. Her personality is AWSOME considering what she went through.. She is very bonded to her friend and we hope to place them together but its NOT mandatory.. She is currently at the vet being treated for dehydration.. LEGAL DAY OF ADOPTION IS 5-10-07

City of Hartford Animal Shelter
Newington, CT
(860)722-8301
[email protected]


----------



## iwantmypup

*Re: **URGENT** Grossly Skinny Lab Mix in CT.*

OMG! She loooks so sweeet! poor baby! I hope she and her get fed well and gets her and her friend a home soon!


----------



## sillylilykitty

*Re: **URGENT** Grossly Skinny Lab Mix in CT.*

Wow! You should have put the warning in the title! I was shocked to see those pictures, it surprised me. Poor puppy!


----------



## wolfsnaps

Wow, it is hard to believe she has survived that long like that! I hope she pulls through and finds a superb home, she more than deserves it. 


This is why I HATE people!


----------



## Elijah

I hope whoever did this gets some mega jail time. She looks like she was part of an extended tour at Dachau...no reason for such cruelty. May the one(s) who left her there experience a similar fate in their lifetime.


----------



## lozachops

This is so sad  I cant believe she is still able to stand up! And such a lovely looking doggy, I hope she gets well.


----------



## Cassie Nova

Yeah...and she has 7 days to be adopted otherwise she's euthanized.


----------



## gizmobaby

omg that's horrible!!  i hope she gets adopted soon (her friend too!!) good luck with the search.

btw have you thought about giving her up to organizations that try to save dogs from being euthanized?


----------



## Cassie Nova

gizmobaby said:


> omg that's horrible!!  i hope she gets adopted soon (her friend too!!) good luck with the search.
> 
> btw have you thought about giving her up to organizations that try to save dogs from being euthanized?


She wasn't my dog. I never even met her- this was a crosspost.

She is no longer available....I'm assuming she didn't make it.


----------



## Zara13

I contacted the shelter b/c I was going to foster them if they didn't get adopted. I was told they were adopted on the last day I checked...so I assume it was a happy ending! The poor things....


----------



## Cassie Nova

Zara13 said:


> I contacted the shelter b/c I was going to foster them if they didn't get adopted. I was told they were adopted on the last day I checked...so I assume it was a happy ending! The poor things....


WOW! Thanks SO much, Zara!!


----------



## Doggielvr5

OMG! I cant believe how skinny she is!
Such a cute pupperz!


----------



## Carolyn-3

Good for you Zara! We need more people like you and less that would do such horrible things to an innocent animal.

I'm so glad to hear that she got adopted, I love happy endings.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

Oh my... Poor little baby...  We humans are sick things. But I love happy endings


----------



## danibeth_2000

it's soo nice to hear a happy ending


----------



## RenaRose

I'm so glad they were adopted. Props to Zara for checking. I would have been so mad if they had been put to sleep after fighting so hard to stay alive. I hope they have a great home now.


----------



## tiny

thats a darn shame, whoever the dogs owner was , i hope gets starved for the same amount of time .people like that should not have the privelage of owning a pet , seeing this really makes me MAD


----------



## poodlenuts

thats sad  WTF is wrong with some people


----------



## tinkleetinklee

omg! wow some people are really cruel! Do you have any updates on her?


----------



## helpmeplease

wow and i thought my small dog looked skinny....poor dog


----------

